# Best Peppers



## cheech (Nov 17, 2008)

What does everyone grow as far as peppers? I am looking to get some really productive plants but they don't seem to be taking off (only producing 1 pepper). I am interested in a plant that grows alot of peppers but not extremely hot.


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Cheech,
It would be helpful if we knew more about what kind of pepper you want. How do you intend to use it?
Also, some people's idea of what is hot would be like baby food to others.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

where are you at cheech? general area. Are you trying to grow them now? 
Peppers like warm temps so depending on where you are that will affect how many peppers you get off any given plant. 

I have grown a few of the hot n spicier peppers. I have noticed that anything you grow at home is much hotter than the peppers we generally buy in the stores. I do not know the reason for that . Depending on what you intend upon using the peppers for, banana peppers may do you well. Anaheim and cubanelles , hungarian, cascabellos and are a couple other varieties that arent too spicy


----------



## OFG (Oct 23, 2008)

This year I grew red chili peppers (because I like to dry them and use them on pizza and other things. 

I grew some sweet banana peppers, and some green peppers, because they are good with my breakfast omelette. 

I grew a Serrano pepper plant, they are hot... and some habanero peppers... "F'in A" hot!! Not really sure what to do with them they are a bit above my scoville toleration. Make pepper spray maybe. 

Also some jalapeños for salsa and to stuff.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

just to throw this in the convo... peppers are a perennial plant. In many areas they can remain in the grund and grow for several years. 

Mulch well around the base of the plant and when its real chilly cover with a burlap sac and they should make it through the winter in all but the extreme climates and begin fruiting again immediately in the spring when we would normally just be planting them.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I have some banana peppers growing at my house right now. Very, very simple to get started and they seem to be thriving without much aid.


----------



## unklfstr (Nov 20, 2008)

Are they in the ground or in a pot?


----------



## shirls (Mar 18, 2009)

I grow Habineros, yes they are hot so you just use a little less, Chiles have more vitamin A and vitamin c than nearly every thing else plus are anti viral, spose to fix ulcers and artheritis and many other others thing, also for fighting colds, I regard it more as a medicine, if you start using a small amount and build up , its great, I use a whole habinero in a chicken soup, definitly worth growing.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

shirls,

I also am a huge fan of habanero chili using them in my pizza and spagetti sauces, as well as for my chicken-wing sauce, in grilled cheeze sandwichs and all kinds of other places.

Most people cannot handle the habanero-fire, so, when I want to cook up something mild, I would use jalapeno instead. :2thumb:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I grow poblanos, anaheim, jalapeno and small red chilies. I roast the first two to make chili rellenos and to add to mexican food, the jalapenos are for the same but used raw or pickled with carrots and onions. The small reds are for drying and used to spice up anything else. Forgot about the red, yellow and green bells that I grow.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I grow basic green/red/yellow/purple peppers for my eating. The old gut used to love hot stuff but not anymore. I grow at least 6 habanero plants for pest protection. I pick then string dry them until crumple dry. Over the winter I put a good layer in the bottom of 2-liter soda bottles along with a dozen smashed cloves of garlic. Close it up and let it fester until growing season. I use a small hand sprayer, like Windex or something, to spray vulnerable plants. This keeps the varmints like rabbits and deer from helping themselves. And yes, it is fun to shame some young buck at work into being a man and eating a whole one.


----------

